# MAC Friends & Family Sale...AGAIN???



## BrowneyedBeauty (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey. I was at Saks today and the MA at the MAC counter told me that they were having a 15% off Friends and Family sale over the weekend. Is this for any MAC counters or is it a Saks thing? Thanks for your help!!


**Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section...I wasn't really sure where to post it!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe it is a MAC thing, or a cosmetics thing there, but we sometimes have "15% off friends and family" sales however they always exclude cosmetics. I work at a MAC in Macy's.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 13, 2008)

Wasn't the MAC friends and family discount only at MAC stores and Mac's website? I would die if they had it again, I could use any discount I can get! lol. But I am pretty sure it was only MAC fs stores and online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...but, i guess we'll know in the near future if there is one!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG! I need to know this information! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would just die if they had another sale, it would be so awesome!!


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, I would LOVE it too! The MA said it was definitely 15% for this Thursday-Saturday (possibly Sunday..she wasn't 100% sure) at Saks. Maybe it's just that store...who knows!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 14, 2008)

You should call and see! LOL.


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll call the MAC stores in my town tomorrow to see if they are having the same sale or if it's only Saks and let you all know. Otherwise, I hope everyone lives near a Saks so they can enjoy the discount like I plan to do!


----------



## jdechant (Oct 14, 2008)

OMG guys...fingers crossed its for maccosmetics.com as well!!


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 14, 2008)

Yea because there's not a Saks within probably 1000 miles from me lol


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 14, 2008)

im assuming its probably just a saks thing. i know macys never have any discount on makeup unless your an employee or have connections with one.


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 14, 2008)

Question: Is they are having a friends and family discount can you take that discount and also add your additional 40% is you have your pro card?


----------



## carandru (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *H0NEYLOVE* 

 
_im assuming its probably just a saks thing. i know macys never have any discount on makeup unless your an employee or have connections with one._

 

Macys has a sale about twice a year where they allow you to get a discount on makeup as well.  Us lucky employee discount holders get to combine both discounts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Needless to say, I look like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 each and every time!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Yea because there's not a Saks within probably 1000 miles from me lol_

 
Same here!


----------



## lsperry (Oct 14, 2008)

10-14-08 E-mail from Saks.com. It's not a MAC Friends and Family sale but a sale throughout the store and online. I see from their website, they don't sell MAC online. Bummer for me; there's not a store within 4-5 hrs from me....

 Quote:

  Subject: Friends & Family 20% TODAY ONLINE ONLY
Friends and Family - Save 20%*
With code: SAKSFF3

FRIENDS AND FAMILY SAVE 20%
(15% OFF JEWELRY, COSMETICS, AND FRAGRANCES)
In any Saks Fifth Avenue store and at saks.com

Online only 10/14 – 10/15
Online and in stores 10/16 – 10/19

Use code SAKSFF3 online.
Print to use in stores.


----------



## ZoZo (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi all,

It is Saks' special discount 15% off jewelry,cosmatics and fragrances and it begins *online only from 10/14 - 10/15*

*Online & in Store 10/16 - 10/19*

*Use Code SAKSFF3 ONLINE*


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I didn't ask since I only got makeup when the MA told me. Well, hopefully this will help someone out!


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks so much for the code!!! I was able to save approx $30 on some Chanel goodies!!!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Oct 14, 2008)

I heard nordstroms will match saks f&f discount (just bring the email). 

nordies=MAC!!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 14, 2008)

is this Saks sale for all Saks locations?


----------



## *KT* (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_Question: Is they are having a friends and family discount can you take that discount and also add your additional 40% is you have your pro card?_

 
From what I understand, the Pro card doesn't give a discount at counters.. only at freestanding MAC stores.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoshopaholicxo* 

 
_I heard nordstroms will match saks f&f discount (just bring the email). 

nordies=MAC!!!!_

 
Really?? Where did you hear that? I am curious now.


----------



## Pnk85 (Oct 14, 2008)

YAY!! Just in time for the release of sheer minerals collection!!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is a link to the Saks Coupon: Saks.com


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Really?? Where did you hear that? I am curious now._

 
I heard it on another forum. & since saks f&f has already started, quite a few ppl have went to nordstroms already & used it. You might just want to call your local nordstroms first.

ETA: also if they say that the f&f event is only for employees just tell them you received an email from saks!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 15, 2008)

i dont see mac on the online site


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_Question: Is they are having a friends and family discount can you take that discount and also add your additional 40% is you have your pro card?_

 
you can never combine discounts.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Macys has a sale about twice a year where they allow you to get a discount on makeup as well. Us lucky employee discount holders get to combine both discounts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Needless to say, I look like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 each and every time!!_

 
not any more you can't! you talking about charity day?  this year was the first that they excluded cosmetics.


----------



## sweetkiss (Oct 17, 2008)

Even tho I didn't find MAC on the website I called my local counter and they did carry it so local shops will have it. I also called Nordstroms & they do price match but they need the physical coupon and supposedly will call to confirm. Anyways I'm going on a shopping spree tomorrow~~ so excited!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D


----------



## pinktraits (Oct 19, 2008)

I wish this had worked but the Nordstrom counter said there's no way to verify the coupon was real (;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that they don't do price matches.. yet in the same breath said they do price match. *sigh* That counter is in such shambles lately.


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 19, 2008)

I just tried this yesterday at Nordstrom and it worked! Muahahha 15% off! Thanks you guys for letting me know


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Macys has a sale about twice a year where they allow you to get a discount on makeup as well. Us lucky employee discount holders get to combine both discounts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Needless to say, I look like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 each and every time!!_

 




Is this sale offer good only for employees?  Last year I shopped for cosmetics during the Sak's  F&F sale, but I have never heard of another store besides Sephora doing this.


----------



## carandru (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you can never combine discounts.



not any more you can't! you talking about charity day?  this year was the first that they excluded cosmetics._

 
Awwwww booooo. I looked forward to these sales to splurge on my MAC and Coach.  But, I'm not surprised b/c people would rack up on that stuff.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_




Is this sale offer good only for employees?  Last year I shopped for cosmetics during the Sak's  F&F sale, but I have never heard of another store besides Sephora doing this._

 
Yea, when Macy's took over Marshall Field's they decide to have less sales in order to increase shopping during sales.  And like everywhere else, they usually exclude most of the things you actually want to buy.  But, once in a while they would include things like cosmetics and handbags.  That sale offer was available to everyone.  I got my 20% off regardless, lol. I really liked that they allowed you to stack the discounts.  I once bought a pair of Coach sandals for $45 b/c they were on clearance, you got 20% off for using your Macy's card, I had a coupon, and I got my employee discount. Working at Macy's definitely enabled my shopping addiction.


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 11, 2008)

just realized the FF discount was LAST month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oh boo....


----------



## minni4bebe (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if the pro store does this?


----------

